# Soloist Carbon



## AroGuy (Jan 15, 2006)

I just bought a (NOS) Soloist carbon, with a carbon seatpost. Despite some sanding of the inside of the seat tube, and liberal use of the Tacx Assemply Compound, I just couldn't get the seatpost to slide into the seat tube. 

I put some chain lube on the post and eventually got it on, but its very tight. I'm going to need a a mallet to adjust the seat height (up or down).

Has anyone else had this problem? I'm obviously not going to get any slippage, but this is a bit much.

What's the solution?


----------

